# Underwater cable laying.



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Cool Video of underwater cable laying.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Chewy, very cool! I went to splicing scholl in 1995 and they still teach splicing pulp cable and soldering lead sleeves.

I have also wired up many trailers for sporting events, those in the clip are way cooler :thumbup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Yeah its a long way back from last time I spliced 200pr with scotch locks, waxed paper then wrapped the join in a butyl type self almagamating tape.


----------



## Electrician#1trade (Mar 19, 2013)

Very cool. Lead work with no gloves and huge cube relays.


----------

